# Newbie question...



## KellyH (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm a semi-newbie.  I have loved photography for years, and have had a few DSLR's.  My current camera is a D40 with a kit lens.  I also have a 10-22 EF-S lens that I like to play around with.  I am in love with photography, but lack the specific knowledge needed (and the time needed to get that knowledge) to take the next step... until now.  I have finally gotten to a point in my life where I can dedicate some time to a couple of really fun hobbies, and photography is one of them.  I am looking to upgrade my camera, and would love to get the 5DII, but I feel it's a bit much for this novice... and well, it has a hefty price tag.  I also like the 7D and have watched so many video reviews with head-to-head comparisons that I feel like the 7D would be a good move for me for a few reasons.  I have also considered keeping my 40D and just getting better glass.  I just got the Canon 50mm f1.4 and cannot wait to get it (tomorrow)!  I have considered adding the L lens that comes with the 5DII to my current 40D at a later date.  I have so many options, and just too little knowledge.  Can anyone shed some light, or give me a more seasoned opinion?  It would be much appreciated.

My photography tends to be a mix of everything.  I do a lot of portrait type shots of my animals... I have friends with kids who play a lot of sports... I love landscape shots... nature shots... "trick" shots... just about everything interests me.  I shoot a lot of low light conditions, but the 50mm should take care of that... looking forward to getting some advice!

TIA.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

The 40D is a good camera.  It's a bit 'old' compared to the newest cameras, but it shouldn't be holding you back.  Keeping that camera and spending money on good quality lenses, will most likely make a bigger difference to you, than upgrading the camera.

Also, keep in mind that if you upgrade to a full frame camera, like the 5D, then your EF-*S* lens won't be compatible.  I had that lens, and I loved it, but when I went from a 20D, to a 5DII, I sold it and bought the 17-40mm F4 L.

As for what lens(s) you should look at...that's hard to say.  Usually, you will have a good idea of what direction you want to go in.  You don't mention a normal range zoom...do you have something like an 18-55mm or 28-135mm etc?  If so, you may want to upgrade that range....if you don't, maybe that's something you'd want to add.  How about a telephoto.  My 70-200mm F2.8 L IS, is one of my most used lenses.  Great for portraits, sports, events etc.  

What about other accessories?  Do you have a flash unit (the on-board flash isn't a great option).  So maybe a 430EX or 580EX etc.  How about a nice tripod?


----------



## KellyH (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you Mike!  I have also considered buying the 7D body only and adding a couple of nice lenses.  I could get the 7D body, the 24-105mm L, AND the 50mm f1.4 for the same price as the D5II with the L lens.  There are so many scenarios lol.... I do want a telephoto as well... I better pick up a PowerBall ticket on my way home from work. 

I do appreciate your time and advice.  I'll definitely keep it in mind when making decisions.


----------

